# Please Help me help a baby dove



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Help Please! I found a baby mourning dove who appears to have a broken leg. He is starting to try to fly but I notice another dove (adult) seems to be attacking it. He has some small superficial cuts on his head. Also the mom and dad seem to keep close, and chase the mean dove away. So my question is should I seperate this baby or leave it in nature and just let it's parents care for it.

Thank's hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you tell more about the broken leg? Is he keeping it elevated, does it stick out to the side... why do you think it might be broken?

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank's for the reply pidgey. The leg sticks out to the side and although he can get around he definitly has trouble with that leg. It appears it is a upper leg or hip injury.
hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it could be a "splay leg" which is a condition where they grow up in the nest that is too slippery. If they can't keep their feet under them and they consistently slip out sideways, it may grow that way permanently without help. 

That said, it'd probably be a good idea for you to get the chick for a closer examination so that a determination can be made.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is a thread here on Pigeon-Talk with links to information about splay leg and how to treat it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17869

And this is a link to drawings of a pigeon's skeletal structure for reference:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, it did grow up in a slippery nest. They nested on top of a t.v. in my garage. It's sibling even fell off once and was placed back in the nest. I don't know what I am looking for to give it a closer examination.


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link i'll check it out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, it's not so tough to diagnose a splay-leg versus a broken leg. A broken leg is going to be oddly loose whereas a splay-leg is going to be able to push against you at the foot when you handle the bird. If that's what it is, then we either need to get you instructed how to deal with it or find a good rehabber in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If there's any way that you can post a picture, it might help with advice, too.

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

OK it's a splayed leg. My wife called the only two rehabbers in our area and one said they were not taking any more birds, the other will not return her calls. So I guess it's going to be us. One of the links you sent showed the use of string, is this a good method? 
hopvilla


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry, I have no digital camera.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How far out is it splayed? I usually use the old-type white medical tape and a foam block.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Then you can describe it like in degrees of roll. For instance, let's say you were looking down the legs from the back side. There's that joint where the tibiotarsus joins the tarsometatarsus. It looks like a backward-facing knee on birds in general. Structurally, it's actually the same joint as the ankle on us so the part that's swinging out is actually all foot. Anyhow, would you say that the part that's rolled out is out of alignment by 30 degrees, 90 degrees or what? If it helps to think of it in "o'clock" numbers, you can describe it that way, too.

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

The splay is only mildly noticeable. We have medical tape on hand as my wife is an R.N. What about after we fix the leg? What should we feed it? 
hopvila


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Most of the time it is about 30 degrees, but once in awhle it goes to 90 degrees
hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, got detained. It'd be nice if the baby can be kept with the parents so that they'll continue to feed it. Birds don't reject their children if handled by people--that's a myth. Is there any way that would work?

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, I think it's possible. The baby is in a flower garden in my front yard. Just a few short minutes ago both parents came over and fed him. How long should I leave the hobbler on? 
hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

However, you certainly won't be able to leave that stuff on if he's going to be flying up into trees and whatnot. So, if he's at that point where he's going to be leaving the nest too soon and yet treatment will have to continue, then it's probably a matter of needing to teach him to eat solid food on his own and keeping it there for him in a bowl in a box. If he's too small and needs to be fed with formula then you can probably find a baby bird formula powder at a local pet store. Do y'all live in a big town?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, unfortunately, it might be required for up to two weeks or so. Can you take a ruler and measure how long he is from tail tip to beak? Doves can fly at an earlier age than pigeons--they don't need their primary flight feathers to be anywhere near full length.

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

He is about 14 cm long. This is an approximate, however because he got away from me.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, well, that would mean that the treatment scenario that would have the best chance at success would be containment in a cage or box with food and water in bowls in a corner and the tape-and-foam deal for a couple of weeks. It's easier to fix that when caught early on but that doesn't really apply here. It does need to be fixed, though, as it will be a real problem in the wild.

So, wanna' capture the little feller and give it a try?

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, I think that is what will have to be. We are nervous though, because the parents are still feeding him, and we have never done anything like this before. Oh well - time to try something new I guess.

hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, there are plenty of folks on here that have done a lot with doves. I usually take them to a dove specialist that I know who's always giving me pigeons for the same reason. Anyhow, they tend to jump when startled and so at least one person on here lines the top of the cage or box with foam for the inevitable crashes. Some have made very good friends with their doves and they've turned into adorable pets. 

It will probably pick up eating solid food more easily than you'd think. You might try pecking in the bowl with your finger but he's not too likely to trust you much. You might get wingflipped or bit, even. Doves have, by and large, more "attitude" than pigeons by a long shot. They have to, given their size.

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

The original nest was in our garage. Well the parents keep coming back in our garage every time the door is open. Could we keep him there and they may feed him, or would he just flop around too much. I don't know if they are looking for their babies or are they going for round 2?

hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

At six inches long, he'll be flying too soon, maybe even within the next couple of days. Where, basically, are you, anyhow?

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

He just came out of the nest 3 days ago. We live in Flushing, Michigan. Is that what you were referring to?

Hopvila


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

I read online somewhere that doves can have fleas and lice, is this true? If so should we then keep him in a cage in our garage?

Hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, they can have, but they're not the kind that seem to affect us. If that were the case, I'd have 'em crawling all over me and that doesn't seem to be the case.

Do you have a Petco, PetSmart or something like that there? You might try using a dove mix for food first and only resort to formula if you absolutely have to. I don't think it's going to be a problem.

Pidgey


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

OK:0)
We are off to get this thing started. Thank you so much for all the great advice and encouragement. Sorry to have taken up so much of your time.

Hopvila


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not to worry, I've been hopping all over the house. Lin's been gone visiting her folks (they're 80) for the last week and a half. Naturally, I've been partying sumptin' fierce, pizza boxes and socks all over everything, and today's the day to start getting things back in order before I pay with my life. So, I just check in every few minutes.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hopvila, thanks for looking after the little dove.

Some doves can be very skittish and high strung. Ordinarily, I would let mom and dad continue feeding but with his leg hobbled, if he decides he can fly, he will never survive that way. Sounds like he could soon begin eating on his own so I would opt to keeping him in a cage until his leg gets better.


----------



## hopvila (Jun 2, 2007)

The leg is set! now we are off to the pet smart to buy some dove food. thanks again we'll keep ya posted
hopvila


----------



## BooBlackbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Best of luck to birdy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BooBlackbird said:


> Best of luck to birdy!


The thread was 4 years ago.


----------

